# Paph. Saint Swithin



## Duck Slipper (Dec 30, 2020)

This is the first time this plant has bloomed, probably should of bloomed last year. 3 inflorescence with a total of 13 flowers.


----------



## emydura (Dec 30, 2020)

WOW. What a display. That is a ripping clone. You could win champion Paph, champion seedling and champion specimen with that. Such a beautiful compact plant as well.


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2020)

What a killer! I see an award in the future.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2020)

emydura said:


> WOW. What a display. That is a ripping clone. You could win champion Paph, champion seedling and champion specimen with that. Such a beautiful compact plant as well.


Totally agreed! 

I suggest a virtual AM/CCM/ST!


----------



## eds (Dec 31, 2020)

emydura said:


> WOW. What a display. That is a ripping clone. You could win champion Paph, champion seedling and champion specimen with that. Such a beautiful compact plant as well.


+1


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2020)

How about that!! Wonderful!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 31, 2020)

I can only echo above. That is an amazing display with quality flowers!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 31, 2020)

emydura said:


> WOW. What a display. That is a ripping clone. You could win champion Paph, champion seedling and champion specimen with that. Such a beautiful compact plant as well.


Thanks, I’m impressed...I didn’t realize its worth all the compliments.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 31, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Totally agreed!
> 
> I suggest a virtual AM/CCM/ST!


Thanks DrLeslieEe,
I really wouldn’t know how or where to start, virtual or otherwise?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2020)

Wow~ First time bloom but with that many (and excellent quality) flowers!! It looks to be a real fast clumper, too! Overall, this is a super plant! Cherish the baby! 
May I ask where it came from? Or parents?


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 31, 2020)

awesome find, great growing, and result... my favorite color combo in a St Swithin... love the light colored pouches


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 1, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ First time bloom but with that many (and excellent quality) flowers!! It looks to be a real fast clumper, too! Overall, this is a super plant! Cherish the baby!
> May I ask where it came from? Or parents?


 I went to the Orchid show at Missouri Botanical Gardens in Feb. 2017. On the floor of the show was a small single growth, 2 flower St. Swithin. I took a pic of it, and after returning home, went looking for one. At that time I discovered this forum and Sam Tsui. I ordered it from Sam, along with quite a few others. I also ordered from Piping Rock and Paph Paradise....All healthy excellent plants!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 1, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> awesome find, great growing, and result... my favorite color combo in a St Swithin... love the light colored pouches


 Thanks Rich... I was actually kinda wondering why it hadn’t bloomed sooner, with so many growths. Before the blooms, I thought I would divide it. Now, I’m thinking don't divide and repot?


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Thanks Rich... I was actually kinda wondering why it hadn’t bloomed sooner, with so many growths. Before the blooms, I thought I would divide it. Now, I’m thinking don't divide and repot?




go big or go home!!!....  just keep the root zone healthy... 

happy growing!


----------



## emydura (Jan 1, 2021)

It is a beautiful healthy clump. Leave it as it is.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I went to the Orchid show at Missouri Botanical Gardens in Feb. 2017. On the floor of the show was a small single growth, 2 flower St. Swithin. I took a pic of it, and after returning home, went looking for one. At that time I discovered this forum and Sam Tsui. I ordered it from Sam, along with quite a few others. I also ordered from Piping Rock and Paph Paradise....All healthy excellent plants!


Aha~ Thanks! I would love one but always worried that these would turn out to be major space hog. I think I would enjoy this as photos only. However, if you ever divide this compact grower, I would totally try my hands on it.  What other paphs do you like? Maybe we could trade?  
How big was this plant initially? It has so many growths in such a short period of time!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 1, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Aha~ Thanks! I would love one but always worried that these would turn out to be major space hog. I think I would enjoy this as photos only. However, if you ever divide this compact grower, I would totally try my hands on it.  What other paphs do you like? Maybe we could trade?
> How big was this plant initially? It has so many growths in such a short period of time!


 It wasn’t a large plant, but it was a single growth. It has been a very aggressive grower and the only Saint Swithin I have purchased. It has been in this pot since July of 2019. That is a bit of a dilemma, the next size and style of pot. This is the biggest air cone pot, so I will be trying another style/larger size pot. I’m pretty certain it will add more growths in a larger pot!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 12, 2021)

Nice blooming! You did a great staking job also.

Yours look quite similar to mine, strong grower also. Is it the var. laevigatum cross?


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2021)

keep it thick, don't split it, good job!!! a keeper!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 12, 2021)

Beautiful clone! Well grown!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> It wasn’t a large plant, but it was a single growth. It has been a very aggressive grower and the only Saint Swithin I have purchased. It has been in this pot since July of 2019. That is a bit of a dilemma, the next size and style of pot. This is the biggest air cone pot, so I will be trying another style/larger size pot. I’m pretty certain it will add more growths in a larger pot!!


Do what I do and make your own oversized aircone pots lol


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 12, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Nice blooming! You did a great staking job also.
> 
> Yours look quite similar to mine, strong grower also. Is it the var. laevigatum cross?


Thanks Tom. No, not a var. laevigatum cross.
I am out of town now. I will look it up when I get back.


----------



## lori.b (Jan 12, 2021)

Amazing! My Saint Swithin wants to go live with you


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 13, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Thanks Tom. No, not a var. laevigatum cross.
> I am out of town now. I will look it up when I get back.


The lighter color and compact size made me think yours *might be* the var. laevigatum cross, that's all. Now they lump everything together, they might not say var. laevigatum on the tag.

BTW, how long are the petals? 9"?


----------



## Don I (Jan 13, 2021)

It is excellent.
Don


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 14, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> The lighter color and compact size made me think yours *might be* the var. laevigatum cross, that's all. Now they lump everything together, they might not say var. laevigatum on the tag.
> 
> BTW, how long are the petals? 9"?


Tom,
I asked Sam about the variety of the philippinense side of the Saint Swithin. There is no var on the original tag but he said it was var. roebelenii. I measured the petal length and they are pretty consistently 9.5 inches.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 14, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Tom,
> I asked Sam about the variety of the philippinense side of the Saint Swithin. There is no var on the original tag but he said it was var. roebelenii. I measured the petal length and they are pretty consistently 9.5 inches.


Thanks for your additional info. I didn't mean to cause you trouble while you were out of town. You have a good clone and you should keep it big if you have room. Don't wait too long to repot it though...The last time I repotted and divided mine, I broke off more than half of its roots because it was so root-bounded.


----------



## blondie (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow what a fantastic display super healthy plant and lovely flowers.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 19, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Thanks for your additional info. I didn't mean to cause you trouble while you were out of town. You have a good clone and you should keep it big if you have room. Don't wait too long to repot it though...The last time I repotted and divided mine, I broke off more than half of its roots because it was so root-bounded.


Yes Tom...I will repot as soon as I cut these flower spikes. I can see all the roots in the air cone pot. 18 months in this pot.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 19, 2021)

blondie said:


> Wow what a fantastic display super healthy plant and lovely flowers.


Thanks Blondie!


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jan 27, 2021)

Outstanding!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2021)

Fantastic Swithin you snagged from Sam! I recently purchased a St Swithin from Sam myself, cross #PAM0192. Do you know your cross #? Anyways, folks should check out Sam's new website. He has some fantastic plants at great pricing. The plant he sent me is 29 inch LS, 2 inch wide leaves with a second start for $51.50 includes shipping. I bought several other crosses, all huge and what I consider cheap.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 31, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic Swithin you snagged from Sam! I recently purchased a St Swithin from Sam myself, cross #PAM0192. Do you know your cross #? Anyways, folks should check out Sam's new website. He has some fantastic plants at great pricing. The plant he sent me is 29 inch LS, 2 inch wide leaves with a second start for $51.50 includes shipping. I bought several other crosses, all huge and what I consider cheap.


Here you go Slipperking. I had the tag filed away (in a drawer). Tag is pretty brittle, I taped it back together.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Jan 31, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> This is the first time this plant has bloomed, probably should of bloomed last year. 3 inflorescence with a total of 13 flowers. View attachment 24394
> View attachment 24395
> View attachment 24396


So healthy looking!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello everybody! My name is Joe & I'm from NJ. I am, as my name implies, a Phrag Newbie. I have just taken delivery of 2 caudatum type phrags with bessea in the background. These are beautiful orchids according to their profile. I would love to see them flourish & bloom. However I 'm not a great grower & this is why I've come to this forum. If you people could help me with info on growing these plants it would be a tremendous help to me!
I need help on what media to use, feeding, lighting & watering, just about everything. I've read that I have to keep their feet wet & also water them more times a week than my other orchids, (dens, phals, cattleya & sarcos.
. How often do you repot, & can they be made to bloom at different times of the year when grown indoors? I'm doing some reading & watching YouTube videos but you people are the real pros at growing the Phrags & Paphs from what I see from your posted pics. Thank you all in advance, & stay safe. Joe Sullivan.


----------



## KateL (Feb 1, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Hello everybody! My name is Joe & I'm from NJ. I am, as my name implies, a Phrag Newbie. I have just taken delivery of 2 caudatum type phrags with bessea in the background. These are beautiful orchids according to their profile. I would love to see them flourish & bloom. However I 'm not a great grower & this is why I've come to this forum. If you people could help me with info on growing these plants it would be a tremendous help to me!
> I need help on what media to use, feeding, lighting & watering, just about everything. I've read that I have to keep their feet wet & also water them more times a week than my other orchids, (dens, phals, cattleya & sarcos.
> . How often do you repot, & can they be made to bloom at different times of the year when grown indoors? I'm doing some reading & watching YouTube videos but you people are the real pros at growing the Phrags & Paphs from what I see from your posted pics. Thank you all in advance, & stay safe. Joe Sullivan.


Hi Joe, Welcome. First thing I would say is that you might have better luck with phrag culture advice if you post your questions in the slipper culture thread or the phrag thread. These Paph guys don’t necessarily love phrags as much as you (and I) do. I would say that it depends on how much caudatum and how much besseae is in your plant (maybe give the cross if you post again). Caudatums tend to be slower growing, like a drier mix and culture, and brighter light (like dens/catts). Besseaes love to be kept moist, relatively cool (not cold), and in lower light (like phals or even more diffuse). In my opinion, all phrags like good quality water (not too salty) and fresh media. I live in a very different environment and grow outdoors year round, so you will get better advice from others here. Enjoy! Kate


----------



## Guldal (Feb 2, 2021)

Gorgeous display, great growing, Duck! Hat off, kudos!  



KateL said:


> These Paph guys don’t necessarily love phrags as much as you (and I) do


Kate, I actually think for most of us ignorami, it's more a matter of don't knowing bupkis, when it comes to their culture. 
I _do _love Phrags, but with limited space, I've chosen Paphs in the slipper department - when it comes to the more Southern parts of the two Americas, I've settled for Cattleyas and Sophronitis (yes, I know, they've been subsumed under Catt.s, too).


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2021)

Getting back to the original post....
Thanks Duck for the tag information. Sam still has this cross listed on his web pages. I ended up buying the other SS cross listed. I'll post mine whenever it does bloom so we can compare the outcomes. With that said and looking at yours, it might be years! LOL


----------



## Alan Bowen (Feb 6, 2021)

Absolutely stunning. Wow Congratulations.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 6, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Getting back to the original post....
> Thanks Duck for the tag information. Sam still has this cross listed on his web pages. I ended up buying the other SS cross listed. I'll post mine whenever it does bloom so we can compare the outcomes. With that said and looking at yours, it might be years! LOL


Slipperking,
Curiously, the same cross is a remake, or divisions?? I looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 6, 2021)

Alan Bowen said:


> Absolutely stunning. Wow Congratulations.


Thanks Alan!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2021)

I hope i have some of this cross from Sam (searching through disheveled orchid house.......)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 6, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Do what I do and make your own oversized aircone pots lol


Tony, can you please elaborate?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm under the impression the plants offered on his site are more seedlings of the same cross you originally bought and not a division. Sam does have a section on his site marked as, 'select ' were i bought a nice previously bloomed niveum. I assume he would list select divisions in that section and not in the general website.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 8, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Here you go Slipperking. I had the tag filed away (in a drawer). Tag is pretty brittle, I taped it back together.View attachment 25115


Thanks for the info. I have an awarded one, but had purchased another large plant from Sam early last year. I just checked the tag and it is the SAME CROSS. I don't see any sign that it will bloom this year, but I hope it is a nice one too. Mike


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 9, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have an awarded one, but had purchased another large plant from Sam early last year. I just checked the tag and it is the SAME CROSS. I don't see any sign that it will bloom this year, but I hope it is a nice one too. Mike


Excellent 527. I’m cutting the spikes on this dude and repotting soon. I do see one little side shoot I think I am going to try and divide off and pot up also!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Tony, can you please elaborate?


It's not hard. Just cut some slots in a small pot, cut a hole about the same size as the small pot into the bottom of a big pot, and ziptie the small pot in place.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 10, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> It's not hard. Just cut some slots in a small pot, cut a hole about the same size as the small pot into the bottom of a big pot, and ziptie the small pot in place.


hmmm not sure if I'm following. So are you saying that you insert the smaller pot inside a larger pot to avoid disturbing the root ball? 
What about just taking the whole thing out of the old pot and slide into a large pot with new mix around the roots?? With large chunky mix at the very bottom for good drainage?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2021)

the small pot is upside down - like an 'aircone'.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 10, 2021)

I think I have settled on a 27cm./10.5in azalea style clay pot to repot this St. Swithin in. I really like the Rand Air Cone pots in the larger sizes. But, regrettably this is the largest size. The center of the pot/media does not seem to break down. On small pots, I have grown to dislike them, they dry out to fast.


----------

